
The Media Is Always Wrong About the Value of a College Degree - colinprince
http://www.tnr.com/print/article/economy/89675/bad-job-market-media-wrong-college-degree
======
tokenadult
How do the historical snapshots related in the interesting submitted article
compare to the analysis of Charles Murray

[http://www.openeducation.net/2008/08/20/charles-
murray-%E2%8...](http://www.openeducation.net/2008/08/20/charles-
murray-%E2%80%93-for-most-people-college-is-a-waste-of-time/)

that what employers need is a signal of competence, but a four-year college
degree is a very costly signal for a job-seeker to obtain, and only an
imperfect signal of competence to an employer?

Isn't it possible that college degree holders are at an advantage in seeking
employment by comparison to persons without college degrees even if students
are learning very little during their four years of college?

[http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2011/01/18/106949/study-many-
coll...](http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2011/01/18/106949/study-many-college-
students-not.html)

------
tzs
Please do not link to the print version of pages. Most of us are not reading
on printers. If we do want to print the article, we are capable of doing so
without your help.

The print version formatting generally makes the article much harder to read
on screens. For example, the column width is such that the text is very small
on mobile devices and the lines are long enough that zooming makes ot so
massive horizontal scrolling is required.

~~~
wccrawford
And I say the opposite. If we want the article split across multiple pages and
riddled with ads, we're smart enough to find it on the site. (Or hand-edit the
URL.)

~~~
tzs
If you are so smart, why can't you just hit the "print" link on the regular
page?

How is it better to make those of us who want to actually READ the article go
through multiple steps (dealing with the print dialog, then either finding a
link to the regular page or hand editing the URL), as opposed to making you go
though a single simple step of one extra click?

~~~
michaelcampbell
The same could be said for the other camp. Give it a rest; he chose one
version to post that you didn't happen to like, many do.

------
tgrisfal
Spoilers: the media is usually wrong about anything involving statistical
data.

